# samba fehler quelle gesucht



## melmager (19. April 2013)

ich habe keine Ideen wo ich suchen muss

in der log.smbd habe ich folgende einträge
und das alle 5 minuten - was passiert denn so regelmässig das es immer so ein fehler macht ?


[2013/04/19 20:12:15,  1] smbd/service.c:676(make_connection_snum)
  create_connection_server_info failed: NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED
[2013/04/19 20:12:15,  1] smbd/service.c:676(make_connection_snum)
  create_connection_server_info failed: NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED

was ich bei googel so zum thema gefunden habe hilft nicht wirklich weiter da gehts immer um user 

ich habe user die über xp rechner auf die shares zugreifen können .. also an den usern liegts nicht ... (denke ich mal)


----------



## threadi (21. April 2013)

Wieso sollte es mit Usern nichts zu tun haben? Hast Du mal den Tipp hier befolgt:
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1253198&p=7873600#post7873600
?


----------

